# 07/03 Miami Gardens



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Those peacocks are cool, especially on fly, wtg.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

You sellin your boat?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> You sellin your boat?


The jon boat, yes. I need money to finish funding my project rebuild skiff.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice fish!  Seems like you can catch those on fly pretty much at will anymore, eh? [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif] We've certainly seen you progress as a fly angler.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Nice fish!   Seems like you can catch those on fly pretty much at will anymore, eh? [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif] We've certainly seen you progress as a fly angler.



Thanks to you guys in this section. And a few over at the FS forums. I've been able to get on some fish. I went around Hialeah one day with fellow forum member "Hialeah Angler" and just picked up on a few things and that's made a BIG difference on my casting, and catching.

The other fisherman in the pictures has picked up on it quickly too. As Aaron asked when he sent me those free flies, I have given them to friends and have gotten a few friends into fly fishing.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

those peas are sweet, ya gotta love it


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

Fly is the way to go. Good job.


----------



## snookermanjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

very nice peacocks on fly .What kind of are you useing?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> very nice peacocks on fly .What kind of are you useing?



Fly?

No clue. Some small clouser that Aaron tied. White with blue. The peacock love small clousers stripped fast.


----------



## Redfly (Nov 14, 2007)

Those are some pretty peacocks, nice work with the long rod!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Cool pics, what's that spray can in the boat, Dade county sized bug spray?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Cool pics, what's that spray can in the boat, Dade county sized bug spray?



That's actually a can of Rustoleum gloss black I had used it on the trailer, and I left it inside the boat. lol


----------

